# Can I post molds for sale?



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

I need to know if I can post on this forum if I have molds for sale????
Aletha


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't think it matters on the soap forum or not. It is a pretty small group though. I would like to know what you have for sale  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

But of course she wants first choice


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

I have couple of break away loaf molds and one regular one, I also have a cutter. I would like $5 for the regular loaf mold and $10 for the others, and $1 for the cutter and $5 for the crinkle cutter. I can take pictures if you would like.
Aletha


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Of course we want pics aletha... 
Barbara


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

And inquiring minds would like to know the dimensions of said molds..........


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

ok, how do I send pictures? where do I put them.
The dimensions on the molds are #1 & 2, which are break-a-way molds are 15" x 4" x 3 1/2
#2 & 3 are 15" x 4" x 2 1/2 also break away molds. the last one is a one solid piece mold with lid its 12" x 3 1/2" x 2 1/2
Let me know if anyone is interested and how to post pictures
Aletha


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you have to upload them to photobucket and then post the img url here. or send them to me.


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Aletha do you still have the crinkle cutter? Mary Lou


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm interested in the crinkle cutter do you still have it?
Thanks
Emily


----------

